# module cupshelpers introuvable

## Anard

Bonjour,

Je me suis rendu compte ce matin qu'il m'est impossible de lancer l'appli system-config-printer. Il semble lui manquer le module Python cupshelpers, pourtant il est bieen présent :

```
$ system-config-printer

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py", line 76, in <module>

    import cupshelpers

ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'cupshelpers'

```

```
 $ equery f system-config-printer | grep cupshelper

/etc/cupshelpers

/etc/cupshelpers/preferreddrivers.xml

/usr/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cupshelpers-1.0-py3.9.egg

```

```
 $ ls /etc/cupshelpers/

preferreddrivers.xml

```

```

$ ls /usr/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cupshelpers-1.0-py3.9.egg 

/usr/lib/python3.9/site-packages/cupshelpers-1.0-py3.9.egg

```

----------

## ghoti

Salut !

As-tu vraiment besoin de system-config-printer ?

Tu peux configurer cups directement via ton navigateur à l'adresse http://localhost:631/

Bien entendu, il faut d'abord que le service cupsd soit démarré !  :Wink: 

Sinon, je constate que cupshelpers est inclu dans l'archive cupshelpers-1.0-py3.9.egg

En la décompactant, on obtient un répertoire cupshelpers contenant divers modules python, dont cupshelpers.py  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Voir le bug #833199.

----------

## Anard

OK merci, en effet en copiant l'ebuild et en y modifiant src_install() comme indiqué, ça refonctionne  j'espère que l'ebuild officielle sera mise à jour prochainement.

@ghoti : c'est quand même plus agréable à utiliser que localhost:631...  :Razz:  Mais oui pour dépanner, ça fonctionne aussi.

Ceci dit, ça ne règle pas mes soucis : je ne parviens pas à partager mes imprimantes :

https://imgur.com/5ulB7ul.png

https://imgur.com/4RYGpoj.png

https://imgur.com/wqeuFSg.png

 :Confused: 

[EDIT]

En activant le USE flag zeroconf (et en redémarrant cupsd), il n'affiche plus que les imprimantes ne sont pas partagées.

En revanche, pour le moment je n'ai pas réussi à imprimer depuis un mac du réseau (le message est : "en attente d'authentification").

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur ce USE zeroconf ? Son nom me semble bien intéressant  :Smile:  et j'ai remarqué qu'il est utilisé par de nombreux paquets. Serait-ce une bonne idée de l'activer de manière globale dans mon make.conf ou pas du tout ?

Merci à vous.

----------

## Anard

Finalement, j'ai enfin réussi à configurer mes imprimantes correctement.

Jusque là, je ne suis toujours pas parvenu à configurer un partage Samba sur ma Gentoo.

Pour le partage de fichiers, j'ai mis en place un serveur FTP, qui lui fonctionne très bien.

Pour les imprimantes, en activant le USE zeroconf, mes imprimantes sont enfin partagées sur le réseau local (si j'ai bien compris via IPP). En revanche, lors d'une impression depuis un PC local, l'imprimante répondait "en attente d'autentification".

Pour résoudre ceci, il fallait activer "Autoriser l'impression depuis Internet" (depuis l'interface CUPS ou system-config-printer), ce qui ne me semble pas très explicite mais fonctionne à merveille maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Anard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les imprimantes, en activant le USE zeroconf, mes imprimantes sont enfin partagées sur le réseau local (si j'ai bien compris via IPP). En revanche, lors d'une impression depuis un PC local, l'imprimante répondait "en attente d'autentification".
> 
> Pour résoudre ceci, il fallait activer "Autoriser l'impression depuis Internet" (depuis l'interface CUPS ou system-config-printer), ce qui ne me semble pas très explicite mais fonctionne à merveille maintenant 

 

Pour partager mon imprimante sur le réseau local, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de zeroconf ni de quoi que ce soit de particulier.

Dans la configuration du démon cups (sur la page http://127.0.0.1:631/admin), j'ai :

```

[x] Partager les imprimantes connectées à ce système

```

coché. Puis, sur un système client sur le réseau local, dans /etc/cups/client.conf j'ai :

```

#ServerName /run/cups/cups.sock

ServerName 192.168.1.78

```

L'adresse IP étant celle du système sur lequel tourne le démon cups, et où est installée l'imprimante.

Sur les systèmes clients le démon cups n'est même pas démarré.

De cette façon, toutes les requêtes d'impression sont envoyées vers le démon cups.

Edit: c'est expliqué ici : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing#Setting_up_a_remote_printer

----------

## netfab

Je viens de relire le thead depuis le début.

Comme je disais, j'ai :

```

[x] Partager les imprimantes connectées à ce système

```

Mais lorsque je vais voir la page de propriétés de mon imprimante, j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Inoccupée , Accepte les tâches, non partagée)
> 
> 

 

Et cela fonctionne pourtant bien.

J'en déduis donc que le :

```

[x] Partager les imprimantes connectées à ce système

```

doit être une propriété globale du serveur CUPS, alors que le

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> non partagée
> 
> 

 

doit être un paramètre propre à chaque imprimante.

----------

